# Most industrial city



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Which city is the most industrial city in the world?


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin was one of the most industrial cities in the world before WW2 destroyed everything!

But I don´t know which is the most industrial city today!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What do you mean by "industrial"? Highest % of people working in 2nd sector or biggest amount of industrial factories? Or biggest part of the GDP of the city is produced in industry?

I think for a lot of Sibirian cities all of these factors could fit. In Europe nowadays maybe Katovic area.


----------



## Botto-Urban-Fashion (Apr 2, 2005)

The center of Europe is the most industrial.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Ruhr area ... major reason : Germany is the first exporter of the world, and the Ruhr have an industrial tradition with big german companies.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

timbuktu... i remembered that city, it was funny that it was even stated here in ssc!

tokyo looks industrialized but what does that word really mean?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd have thought that in terms of industrial output and importance today it would be somewhere in China like Shenzhen.

Most Western European cities have a relatively small % in industry, especially compared to 100 years ago. Manchester, Birmingham etc are historically very industrial, being the first ever industrial cities in the modern sense, but today industry is small as an employer compared to the service sector.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

How is this measured? % employed in Manufacturing, % output in Manufacturing? Number of trades in city? No. of chimneys per capita? Emmisions?


----------

